# iReport bericht erstellen mit Subreport



## mr-sansibar (8. März 2007)

Hi !
Ich brauche unbedingt Hilfe in iReport von JasperReport.

Und zwar möchte in einen Bericht zwei Oracle-Datenbank Ausgaben haben.
Habe bereits auch schon mit Subreports ausprobiert.
irgendwie klappt es nicht.

bin so vorgegangen:
habe ein bericht erstellt wo die ausgabe auf funktioniert.
und in diesem bericht habe ein ein subreport feld definiert. 
dort was ich nicht genau was ich genau machen soll. da wird nach* supreport expression* gefragt und *parameters exression *etc.

mein ziel ist es auf einem bericht zwei gleichen Tabellen unterschiedliche werte zu holen.

danke mich im voraus für eure Hilfe...


----------



## jeipack (9. März 2007)

Ich nehme an die Daten hollst du direkt beim Report mit einem SQLQuery aus der DB raus?

Bei parameters Map exression brauchts nichts, ausser du willst deinem Subreport eine Map mit parameters übergeben.

Bei SubreportExpression gehört z.B. ein String mit dem Pfad zur Jasperdatei des Subreports rein.

Bei Verbindung/Datenquelle nimmst du "Verbindungs Ausdruck verweden" und da tragst du dann $P{REPORT_CONNECTION} ein. Nun kannst du beim Subreport wie bei einem normalem Report den SQLQuery für die Datenherkunft angeben.

have fun
jeipack


----------



## mr-sansibar (9. März 2007)

vielen dank für deine Antwort !
und zwar bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung: 

*92141 [subreport subreport filler] WARN query.JRJdbcQueryExecuter  - The supplied java.sql.Connection object is null.*

anscheinend kann das subreport keine Connection aufbauen, aber obwohl ich es im subreport definiert habe.


----------



## jeipack (9. März 2007)

Überprüf die Einstellung bei Verbindung/Datenquelle da darf keine Connection übergeben werden sondern "Verbindungs Ausdruck verweden" und dann $P{REPORT_CONNECTION}  <-- Build in Parameter der den Subreport veranlasst seine eigene Verbindung zu benutzen.

Funktioniert der Subreport wenn er alleine (also als "normalen" Report) gestartet wird?

So und nun schönes Wochenende, bis Montag


PS Sorry bin recht im Stress


----------



## mr-sansibar (9. März 2007)

alleine funktioniert das subreport.
kann erst am Montag mehr dazu sagen was dabei raus gekommen ist.
ansonsten vielen dank und bis montag


----------



## mr-sansibar (12. März 2007)

ich habe das so gemacht, aber leider bekomme ich keine ausgabe im subreport wenn ich den master report starte.
kann dir gerne mal die xml-file zeigen:


habe die supreport.jasper im anhang.

vielen dank...


----------



## jeipack (13. März 2007)

Hey Sansibar oder der letzte Grund

Nimm den Subreport aus dem Detailbereich raus (Ansonsten wird für jeden Datensatz im Masterreport ein Subreport erstellt).

Aber der eigentliche Fehler (Invalidescapesequence) sind die Backslashes beim Subreport String. Diese müssen doppelt sein. also sowas: "C:\\Programme\\iReport\\myfile.jasper"

greez


----------



## PMUL (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo
Ich benutze iReport um Drucklaouts zu erstellen.
Folgendes Problem kann ich nicht lösen:

Einfacher Subreport aus Mainreport aufrufen:
Ich habe die Einstellungen gemäss diverser Beiträge dieses Forums gemacht.

Subreport Expression:
$P{SUBREPORT_DIR} + "Subreport.jasper"

Connection / Datasource Expression:
$P{REPORT_CONNECTION}

Default value expression in SUBREPORT_DIR
"C:\\vpczwo\\app_vpc\\reports\\compiled\\"

Kompilieren geht, gedruckt wird aber nichts
Der Subreport hat alle Parameter die notwendig sind, offensichtlich fehlt aber noch was.

Ich bin ein Anfänger.

PMUL


----------



## sintur (19. Februar 2009)

schön... PAUL, ich hab genau das gleich Problem und komm auch nicht weiter. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Lösung für uns ?


----------

